# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán > Nhật Sơn shop >  <nhatsonelec> BOB for mach3

## nhatson

mô tả
4 trục
có ngõ chuyển đổi tần số > điện áp dkhiển btần
relay chargepump
relay coolant
tích hợp nguồn điện 220Vac > 12VDC cho cảm biến
nguồn 5V cách li bảo vệ thiết bị
Có sẵn cable LPT và cable nối thiết bị
Bảo hành 2 năm, hd cài đặt vận hành với phần mềm mach3
Made in Vietnam by nhatsonelec
Price 900.000vnđ/pcs







Contact 0947985068 zalo/viber/tel
nhatson.elec@gmail.com

----------

cuong, Diyodira, doanthienthinh, hoangmanh, huyquynhbk, kzam, suu_tam, Tuanlm

----------


## trungga

Hàng vn chất lượng cao quấn dấu cái đã

----------

